# Τριγράμματες συντομογραφίες των ονομάτων των μηνών



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2013)

Η απορία μου προέκυψε καθώς διόρθωνα ένα κείμενο που είχε τριγράμματες συντομογραφίες των ονομάτων των μηνών: Τελικά, τι ισχύει για τον Μάιο;

Ο μεταφραστής είχε γράψει «Μαϊ», χωρίς τελεία. Το διόρθωσα σε «Μάι.», με τελεία (είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τελεία στους άλλους κωδικούς). Αλλού έχω δει τη σολομώντεια λύση «Μάη». Υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη τυποποίηση σχετικά;

Με την ευκαιρία, ποιοι είναι οι τριγράμματοι κωδικοί για Ιούνιο και Ιούλιο; Να μια εύλογη χρήση για τους οπαδούς της ελληνικής τυπογραφίας του 18ου-19ου αιώνα: η συντόμευση «ου»: ȣ, όπως θα λέγαμε Ιȣν, Ιȣλ. Έχω δει (ή έχω χρησιμοποιήσει --πού να θυμάμαι τώρα) και τα Ινς, Ιλς.

Και τελευταίο: Τι προβλέπεται στο (αν υπάρχει) πρότυπο, για το αν μπαίνει τελεία μετά τα τρία γράμματα; «Ιαν» ή «Ιαν.»;


----------



## dharvatis (May 28, 2013)

Το «ΜαΪ» από πού; Ή «Μάι.» από το «Μάιος» ή «Μαΐ.» από «Μαΐου». Ψηφίζω το πρώτο.

Για τον Ιούνιο και τον Ιούλιο, όταν ο περιορισμός τριών χαρακτήρων είναι απαράβατος, βάζω «Ι/ν» και «Ι/λ».


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2013)

Ιαν., Ιούν., Ιούλ.
και Μάιος ολογράφως. Όλα με τελεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ιαν., Ιούν., Ιούλ.
> και Μάιος ολογράφως. Όλα με τελεία.



Α! Η λύση κατά Βαμβακούλα: Τριγράμματοι κωδικοί με τέσσερις-πέντε χαρακτήρες. :)


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ιαν., Ιούν., Ιούλ.
> και Μάιος ολογράφως. Όλα με τελεία.


Εκτός από τον _Μάιο_.

Και περνάμε στις ημέρες:
*Δευτ. Τρ. Τετ. Πεμ. Παρ. Σαβ. Κυρ.*


Το Σαββατοκύριακο (ή σαββατοκύριακο); *Σ/Κ* ή *Σ-Κ*; Το Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο; *Π-Σ-Κ*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2013)

:) Οι μέρες δεν χρειάζονται τριγράμματους κωδικούς επειδή βολεύονται μια χαρά με διγράμματους: Δε, Τρ, Τε, Πε, Πα, Σα, Κυ.


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2013)

Εγώ παλιότερα έβαζα Ιον, Ιολ, κι απ' ό,τι βλέπω το βάζουν κι άλλοι.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Το Σαββατοκύριακο (ή σαββατοκύριακο); *Σ/Κ* ή *Σ-Κ*; Το Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο; *Π-Σ-Κ*;



Άντε, να δούμε πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια: σαββατοκύριακο ή Σαββατοκύριακο; και πότε, σε ποιο πανξουτονικό τέρμινο.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2013)

Έχε υπόψη σου ότι δεν αναρωτήθηκα για το πρώτο γράμμα του Σ-Κου (αλλιώς δεν θα έβαζα παρένθεση). Ήταν εισαγωγή στην ερώτηση. Δηλαδή:

Το Σαββατοκύριακο (ή σαββατοκύριακο) πώς να το γράφουμε, Σ/Κ ή Σ-Κ;


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2013)

...
Μα γι' αυτό παρέπεμψα κι εγώ εκεί, που το έχεις καλύψει και το β. ΣΚέλος :):



nickel said:


> Παρεμπ, γέλασα με τους πολλούς που γράφουν _ΠαρασκευοΣαββατοΚύριακο_.
> 
> Εγώ γράφω *Σ-Κ* και προφέρω [σουκού].


----------



## peacock (Nov 14, 2017)

Μου διορθώνει ο επιμελητής τον «Μάι» σε «Μαι».
Απ' όσα λέτε εδώ κι απ' όσα ξέρω κι εγώ, οι συντομογραφίες και οι συντμήσεις διατηρούν τον τόνο τους. Κάνω λάθος;
Υπάρχει κάποια πηγή όπου να αναφέρεται αυτός ο κανόνας για να του τον δείξω;
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2017)

Επίσημη τυποποίηση δεν υπάρχει, οπότε βλέπουμε τι προτιμούν άλλοι και χρησιμοποιούμε και τη λογική μας.

Βλέπω αυτούς τους συνδέσμους:
http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/portal/TEE_HOME/TEE_SEARCH/097620FC0DBE1F54E0440003BA2D133C (ΜΑΙ)
Ιανουάριος = ΙΑΝ
Φεβρουάριος = ΦΕΒ
Μάρτιος = ΜΑΡ
Απρίλιος = ΑΠΡ
Μάιος = ΜΑΙ
Ιούνιος = ΙΟΝ
Ιούλιος = ΙΟΛ
Αύγουστος = ΑΥΓ
Σεπτέμβριος = ΣΕΠ
Οκτώβριος = ΟΚΤ
Νοέμβριος = ΝΟΕ
Δεκέμβριος = ΔΕΚ

http://www.teidasoponias.gr/site/news/xtra/morfologia/askiseis_katataksis_klimaton.pdf 
Ιαν Φεβ Μαρ Απρ Μαι Ιουν Ιουλ Αυγ Σεπ Οκτ Νοε Δεκ

http://nemertes.lis.upatras.gr/jspui/bitstream/10889/7847/1/Αγαπάκης Σωτήρηςλαστ μαρτσς.pdf
ΙΑΝ ΦΕΒ ΜΑΡ ΑΠΡ ΜΑΙ ΙΟΥΝ ΙΟΥΛ ΑΥΓ ΣΕΠ ΟΚΤ ΝΟΕ ΔΕΚ

https://el.wikinews.org/wiki/Βικινέα:Οδηγός_στυλ
•	Ιαν. για τον Ιανουάριο
•	Φεβ. για τον Φεβρουάριο
•	Μάρ. για τον Μάρτιο
•	Απρ. για τον Απρίλιο
•	Μάης (χωρίς συντόμευση)
•	Ιούν. για τον Ιούνιο
•	Ιούλ. για τον Ιούλιο
•	Αύγ. για τον Αύγουστο
•	Σεπ. για τον Σεπτέμβριο
•	Οκτ. για τον Οκτώβριο
•	Νοέ. για τον Νοέμβριο
•	Δεκ. για τον Δεκέμβριο

http://www.elot.gr/ELOT996-05_SEP_V07.pdf
Ιαν, Φεβ, Μαρ, Απρ, Μαϊ, Ιουν, Ιουλ, Αυγ, Σεπ, Οκτ, Νοε, ∆εκ

Με άλλα λόγια (και με βάση και άλλα που είδα), εφόσον υπάρχει κάποια συνέπεια, αποδεκτά είναι τα:

ΜΑΙ, ΜΑΪ, Μάιος, Μάης, Μαι, Μάι, Μαϊ

Στον καταραμένο τόπο ο Μάης μήνας γράφεται όπως μας κατέβει.


----------



## sarant (Nov 15, 2017)

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ΙΟΝ, ΙΟΛ αλλά είμαι μειοψηφία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2017)

Πρόσθεσα από τον πρώτο σύνδεσμο την πλήρη λίστα, επειδή έχει τις προτιμήσεις σου για την αρχή του καλοκαιριού.


----------



## sarant (Nov 15, 2017)

Μηχανικοί κι αυτοί ;)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 15, 2017)

Το πρόβλημα με το πεζό «Μαι» είναι ότι διαβάζεται «με», και αυτό κάπως με ενοχλεί. Από την άλλη, το κεφαλαίο ΜΑΪΟΣ θέλει διαλυτικά σε όλες τις πτώσεις (οπότε το «ΜΑΙ» είναι διπλά λάθος), και επίσης μου αρέσουν τα περίεργα «Ιον», «Ιολ» κι ας μη διαβάζονται κανονικά (δεν είναι μόνος ο Σάραντ), άρα οι προκαταλήψεις μου είναι κι επισήμως παράλογες. Τουλάχιστον οι κεφαλαίες συντομογραφίες με διαλυτικά στο «ΜΑΪ» είναι γραμματικώς ορθές σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, και αυτός είναι ένας λόγος να προτιμηθούν κατ' εμέ.

Προσθήκη:



Earion said:


> Ιαν., Ιούν., Ιούλ.
> και Μάιος ολογράφως. Όλα με τελεία.





drsiebenmal said:


> Α! Η λύση κατά Βαμβακούλα: Τριγράμματοι κωδικοί με τέσσερις-πέντε χαρακτήρες. :)



Σε κανονικό κείμενο με αρκετές ημερομηνίες, και άρα ανάγκη για συντομεύσεις, θα μου άρεσε. Άλλωστε και για τις αμερικανικές πολιτείες προτιμώ τις μακρύτερες συντομογραφίες που χρησιμοποιούν μερικές εφημερίδες (_Fla._, _Ariz._, _Iowa_ και _Maine_ αντί _FL_, _AZ_, _IA_ και _ΜΕ_), στα πρότυπα των αγγλικών κομητειών (_Notts._, _Beds._, _Essex_, _Norfolk_). Πιο ευέλικτα, και πιο κατανοητά στον μέσο αναγνώστη όπου δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για αυστηρή τυποποίηση.

Βέβαια την τυποποίηση δεν την βγάζεις πια από το κεφάλι των Αμερικανών: όποια πόλη σχεδόν κι αν αναφέρουν, θα κοτσάρουν πολιτεία ή χώρα μετά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το πρόβλημα με το πεζό «Μαι» είναι ότι διαβάζεται «με»



Τις συντομογραφίες, αν δεν είναι ακρωνύμια / αρκτικόλεξα, δεν τις διαβάζουμε όπως τις βλέπουμε. Δεν θα πούμε στις «τέσσερις ιάν», άρα ούτε και την «πρώτη με».


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 15, 2017)

Μα δεν είπα ότι είναι παράλογο; Με τόσες και τόσες συντομογραφίες έχω εξαιρετικές σχέσεις, με αυτήν εδώ πήγα και κόλλησα, που δεν είναι καν τόσο περίεργη. Ίσως γι' αυτό: μοιάζει με την αρχή τής λέξης, αλλά δεν είναι. Όταν κάτι διαφέρει πολύ, κάνεις πιο εύκολα την αντικατάσταση.


----------



## peacock (Nov 17, 2017)

Νίκο, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εις βάθος αναζήτηση που δεν κατάφερα να κάνω...!


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2017)

Να πω και τις δικές μου προτιμήσεις:

Ιαν. Φεβ. Μάρ. Απρ. Μάι. Ιούν. Ιούλ. Αύγ. Σεπ. Οκτ. Νοέ. Δεκ. (Αν δεν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση, μπορούμε να τα έχουμε χωρίς τελεία.)

Σε κεφαλαία:
ΙΑΝ ΦΕΒ ΜΑΡ ΑΠΡ ΜΑΪ ΙΟΥΝ ΙΟΥΛ ΑΥΓ ΣΕΠ ΟΚΤ ΝΟΕ ΔΕΚ

Αν είναι σε γενική πτώση, π.χ. για ημερομηνία γέννησης: 2 Μαρ. 1986
Ιαν. Φεβ. Μαρ. Απρ. Μαΐ. Ιουν. Ιουλ. Αυγ. Σεπ. Οκτ. Νοε. Δεκ.


----------

